

Funny craigslist "job": create a dating site in 4 hours - vaksel
http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/eng/989464357.html

======
clintjhill
I think this is a result of us (developers) making claims of building whole
sites in 4 hours. Doesn't surprise me in the least to see people looking for
it to be done in real world scenarios. Someone somewhere will answer that ad,
get hired to do it, fail miserably and that will perpetuate the myth that
software can never be done right.

------
ia
if this post were written tongue-in-cheek, i'd call it "funny". since it seems
like the poster put a lot of effort into the posting, i'd say it's more
"ignorant" or "sad" or even "a perfect example of the disconnect between the
stereotypical mba types and the programmers who must put up with them."
personally, i read it in amazement.

eh, maybe "funny" is the right word.

~~~
andrewljohnson
This guy is not a stereotypical MBA type. If this guy has a college degree,
I'd be shocked.

------
noodle
40 hours. good luck.

